# Electric Smoker PID controller build



## JC in GB (Jun 9, 2020)

After a painfully long development stage, I have finally finished the pre-production prototype of my electric smoker controller.

This controller is a plug and go controller.  It has no bells and whistles just a simple PID controller running an SSR to control smoker temperatures.

This is designed for the Masterbuilt products but will control power to any kind of electric smoker that has 0.25" spade terminals on the heating element.

I will be putting together 3 production prototypes in the next 2 weeks.  I will be looking for forum members to test and evaluate these prototypes.

I plan on running a dedicated thread for the evaluation process.  If the evaluation goes well, I am planning on making these available for forum members.  I will also be offering a DC output version for controlling blower fans and a blower adapter for 1 1/2" ball valves. Stay tuned....
















SPECS:

PID Control
1200 Watts output
K-type thermocouple
25 Amp breaker

JC


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jun 9, 2020)

I wish I had one of these on my MES 130. Had to exchange it the other day.  If this controller goes out I might have to give you a holler.  I’d be willing to swap out mine and run one of yours for feedback if you’d like.  I do about 2 smokes a week, so it would get some use.   I used to run a sweet PID on my brewing equipment years ago. Looks like a nice unit!


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2020)

Cool !!

Gary


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 9, 2020)

Heck sign me up, if you're signing folks up that is! :-)

I've been anxiously awaiting these from you!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2020)

JC,

Very nice and clean looking.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 9, 2020)

Glad to see there is interest.  I will get the enclosures to the metal shop for cutting...

JC


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Glad to see there is interest.  I will get the enclosures to the metal shop for cutting...
> 
> JC




Kind of makes me wish a I had an MES.


----------



## checkdude (Jun 9, 2020)

Very nice. My MES is only 2 years old and works ok but not perfect by  any means.  Once you're up and running I would certainly be interested in purchasing one. As to building something myself I seem to have a mental block lol. Good luck!


----------



## dr k (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice! Does the power cord with red insulated lugs have a ground to an access cover screw? I can't see it.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 10, 2020)

Nice build. I'm sure you'll have interested parties for the trial stage.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 10, 2020)

dr k said:


> Nice! Does the power cord with red insulated lugs have a ground to an access cover screw? I can't see it.


The burner power cord is not grounded but the controller case is.

A good point.  I will add a ground wire to ground the smoker cabinet along with the controller case.  First build had controller bolted to smoker so no other ground was needed.

JC


----------



## reddigreen (Jul 26, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> After a painfully long development stage, I have finally finished the pre-production prototype of my electric smoker controller.
> 
> This controller is a plug and go controller.  It has no bells and whistles just a simple PID controller running an SSR to control smoker temperatures.
> 
> ...


----------



## reddigreen (Jul 26, 2020)

I am VERY interested in this. Please stay on iy and contact me with a price. Thanks


----------



## fasdfse433 (Aug 10, 2020)

I do about 2 smokes every week, so it would get a few use. I used to run a candy about to buy best smoker on my brewing system years ago. Looks like a pleasing unit!


----------



## front sight (Aug 10, 2020)

I have an Auber Model: WS-1510ELPM and not really crazy about it. It has too many bells and whistles. I just want a simple PID controller running an SSR to control smoker temperatures.
I am very interested in your PID, and since I have the Auber WS-1510ELPM I could give you and the members a true evaluate.
Keep me in mind, and when available , thanks


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 10, 2020)

JC when you say plug and go are you saying ya just plug this in somewhere on my mes30, there's no rewiring. i won't have to go in the back of my smoker and start snipping wires. hope this doesn't seem like a dumb question but this sounds like something an idiot like myself can even hook up. I'll definitely be watching this.


----------



## dr k (Aug 11, 2020)

front sight said:


> I have an Auber Model: WS-1510ELPM and not really crazy about it. It has too many bells and whistles. I just want a simple PID controller running an SSR to control smoker temperatures.
> I am very interested in your PID, and since I have the Auber WS-1510ELPM I could give you and the members a true evaluate.
> Keep me in mind, and when available ,
> thanks


You can select single step mode so you just input the temp and press set so no minutes to enter. I just turn on my Auber press set and C-1 comes up for cook temp. Change the temp and press set and done. That temp stays until you enter a different one. 

Press and hold set 3 sec
"Lock" appears then press 3
The "Prg" appears before showing on  or off
Select off
Press set


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 11, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> JC when you say plug and go are you saying ya just plug this in somewhere on my mes30, there's no rewiring. i won't have to go in the back of my smoker and start snipping wires. hope this doesn't seem like a dumb question but this sounds like something an idiot like myself can even hook up. I'll definitely be watching this.



You have to remove the back cover and replace the wires on the heating element.  Once that is done, you just plug the harness in the back of the unit.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 11, 2020)

Will certainly be keeping an eye on this thread.I've always said when the stock controller on my MES goes I'll be doing a PID.This looks very promising for someone who's electrically challenged like myself.


----------



## LAKEVIEW9 (Sep 26, 2020)

JC do you have any of these units ready to ship? I have a MB 40" Gen 2 that finally went kaput and I need to convert to PID.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 26, 2020)

LAKEVIEW9 said:


> JC do you have any of these units ready to ship? I have a MB 40" Gen 2 that finally went kaput and I need to convert to PID.



Yes, I have one available.

JC


----------



## husker3in4 (Oct 1, 2020)

This looks interesting.   When you say "plug and go", does that mean I plug in the smoker power cord to your conroller, then plug the controller power into the wall? Easy Install is key for guys like me. If its pretty simple, please add me to the list!


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 1, 2020)

You detach the wires from the heater element then plug the Black Cat power cord into the controller unit.

You need to remove the back plate to get to the wires but that is easily done with a screwdriver.

If you are interested, PM me and I will send you install pics and purchase instructions.

JC


----------



## checkdude (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi JC. I'm very interested also just don't know how to pm someone. Am getting tired of babysitting the smoker and the temps go where they want,sometimes 25-30 degrees.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 2, 2020)

checkdude said:


> Hi JC. I'm very interested also just don't know how to pm someone. Am getting tired of babysitting the smoker and the temps go where they want,sometimes 25-30 degrees.


just click on their avatar and select start chat.


----------



## yarro (Oct 3, 2020)

Very nice looking. Do you have pictures how it is connected to the elements.  Thanks


----------



## philinnm (Nov 24, 2020)

Are these available yet? MY MES digital controller works, but I constantly have to rub the LEDs to get them to display.... and Masterbuilt has washed their hands of all responsibility for their product it seems.  Masters of the run around. I have a model 2007 0910 using a digital controller .  thanks!


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 25, 2020)

LAKEVIEW9 said:


> JC do you have any of these units ready to ship? I have a MB 40" Gen 2 that finally went kaput and I need to convert to PID.



Yes, I still have these available.  

JC


----------



## spotlight (Dec 12, 2020)

I am very interested in one of these. I have a gen 2.5 with a busted/delaminated controller.


----------



## Buddy55 (Mar 26, 2022)

How is the testing and production going? 
Have you begun shipping?
Thanks


----------

